# Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

*Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Ich habe seit ca 3 Wochen ein Gigabyte Z77A-UD3H, und seit ein paar Tagen fällt immer wieder der USB-Adapter zum Betrieb des Xbox Wireless Controllers aus. Außerdem fährt der PC immer öfter nicht mehr runter, er hängt beim Bildschirm "Herunterfahren", manchmal freezt dann auch dieser kleine sich drehende Symbol zeitweise, nach einigen Minuten schalte ich dann entnervt per Power-Button den PC aus. Beim nächsten Start meldet Windows natürlich, dass es nicht korrekt beendet wurde - wenn ich dann windows trotzdem normal starten lasse, geht das auch problemlos. 

Ich hab gestern dann mal den Xbox-Adapter abgesteckt, bei 4-5 Runterfahr-Vorgängen auch heute hing dann nichts mehr. Nun hab ich dann heute abend den Xbox-Adapter wieder angesteckt, und als ich eben PES spielen wollte, war er plötzlich wieder "tot" - ich habe dann festgestellt dass von den 6 USB-Ports hinten die unteren 4 alle nicht mehr funktionieren, es gehen nur die beiden oberen, die auch extra gekennzeichnet sind, dass sie für Maus und Tastatur gedacht sind, vermutlich da sie auch ohne Treiber gehen.

**edit** wenn ich den VIA-USB-Treiber neu installiere, gehen die Ports wieder. Hat also wohl damit zu tun. Ich hab bei VIA auch Treiber gefunden für den Chip (VL800), die neuer sind - ich hoffe, die bringen was, aber der Dload ist lahm (über ne Stunde für 60MB...)  */*edit** 



Ich habe an einem der USB2.0 Onboard-USB und am USB3.0-Onboardanschluss auch noch ein Frontpanel hängen: das geht einwandfrei, sowohl 2.0 als auch 3.0. 


Treiber sind ALLE aktuell, im Gerätemanager ist auch nach Ausfall der Ports nichts auffälliges zu sehen - was kann ich da machen, ist das Problem bekannt?


Oder ist es möglich, dass der xbox-Adapter schuld ist bzw. dessen Treiber? Kann der dazu führen, dass die Treiber des Boards sich verabschieden?


----------



## Orizin (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Ich hab das gleiche Board wie du seit längerem im Einsatz und hatte bislang nie irgendwelche Probleme im Hinblick auf USB-Ports o.ä.
Gehört habe ich in der Richtung auch noch nichts, allerdings auch noch nicht danach gegooglet.

Mein erster Gedanke war jedenfalls dein Adapter. Ich hatte selbst mal nen USB-Gerät, das den Systemstart (bzw. das Herunterfahren) gestört hat. Ich würde es mal ohne das Dingen probieren. Wenns dann geht, haste den Schuldigen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



Orizin schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche Board wie du seit längerem im Einsatz und hatte bislang nie irgendwelche Probleme im Hinblick auf USB-Ports o.ä.
> Gehört habe ich in der Richtung auch noch nichts, allerdings auch noch nicht danach gegooglet.
> 
> Mein erster Gedanke war jedenfalls dein Adapter. Ich hatte selbst mal nen USB-Gerät, das den Systemstart (bzw. das Herunterfahren) gestört hat. Ich würde es mal ohne das Dingen probieren. Wenns dann geht, haste den Schuldigen


 Ich hab ohne den Adapter ja ein paar Mal fehlerfrei runterfahren können, und als ich den heute wieder drangemacht hat, ging der nach ner Weil wieder aus. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob nun der Adapter "schuld" ist oder ob die Treiber von Via schuld sind oder sogar die USB-Ports defekt sind und nach einer Weile immer ausfallen würden, EGAL was man da ansteckt...

Wenn der Adapter nicht ginge, wäre das "fatal", denn das ist ja DAS Gamepad für Windows - und da müsste es an sich auch andere Leute geben, die das Problem haben. Oder der Adapter ist halt wirklich defekt...


----------



## Westcoast (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

es ist ein bekanntes problem beim Z77X UD3H von Gigabyte, dass die USB ports ausfallen. das problem kenne ich zu gute, beim start habe ich manchmal keinen zugriff auf meine mouse.
desweiteren fällt auch der empfänger für mein Microsoft XBOX 360 PAD aus und ich muss neustarten. ganz komisch die sache. 
habe schon auf F18 bios geupdatet und die Via treiber sind aktuell, genauso wie der Intel USB treiber. weiss auch nicht was man noch machen kann. 

einschicken werde ich das board nicht, weil sonst alles recht gut läuft und ich manchmal nur neu starten muss.


----------



## century313 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Ich habe das Board seit 2 Wochen und hatte auch ein USB Problem. Mein Drucker wurde nicht mehr erkannt, Maus und Tastatur spielten ebenfalls verrückt.
Nachdem ich die VIRTU MVP Software deinstalliert habe, ist das USB Problem nicht mehr aufgetaucht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

@Westcoast: das geht doch aber mal gar nicht, dass man extra neustarten MUSS, nur weil da so ein Fehler ist - mitten im Spiel mal eben abbrechen, Juhuu! In meiner Musiksoftware (brauche ein USB-Keyboard) mal eben alles schließen und aus dem Workflow rauskommen - suuuper!   Vor allem wenn das dann ggf. mit einem Hängenbleiben beim runterfahren verbunden ist ^^  oder haben etwa andere Board noch viel schlimmere Macken, und mit dem Modell ist man noch gut bedient? Und wieso tritt das erst seit 3-4 Tagen bei mir auf?


@century313: wo finde ich diese Software denn? In der normalen Programme-Liste von Windows seh ich so was nicht.


----------



## Westcoast (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

während des betriebes darf der USB port nicht abstürzen, in dem fall würde ich das board einschicken. bei mir ist nur beim start, wenn es läuft dann läuft auch alles.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



Westcoast schrieb:


> während des betriebes darf der USB port nicht abstürzen, in dem fall würde ich das board einschicken. bei mir ist nur beim start, wenn es läuft dann läuft auch alles.



Ach so, okay - also, mir ist der Xbox-Adapter in den letzten Tagen mehrfach nach einer Weile unter Windows (mal nach 30 Minuten, mal nach ner Stunde) ausgegangen. Und heute recht kurz nach dem Booten und WÄHREND einer Partie ProEvo-Soccer... 


Ich hab nun seit ein paar Stunden aber den aktuellste Via-Treiber drauf - bisher noch kein "Absturz" - ich hoffe, dass das die Lösung ist, muss das aber freilich nun noch in den nächsten Tagen testen.


----------



## JackOnell (15. Februar 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> während des betriebes darf der USB port nicht abstürzen, in dem fall würde ich das board einschicken. bei mir ist nur beim start, wenn es läuft dann läuft auch alles.



So ist es bei meinem Board auch, nach dem Start muss die Maus öfters mal ab und wieder einstecken damit sie erkannt wird. Aber im laufenden Betrieb fällt nix aus.
Evtl kneifen sich hier Treiber


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Ich werd das die Tage beobachten - falls nix mehr ausfällt, geb ich in ner Woche mal bescheid - ansonsten früher 

Was besonders kritisch ist: ich hab für meine Musiksoftware ein USB-Dongle, und wenn das im Betrieb ausfallen würde, könnte ich ggf. mehrere Stunden Arbeit nicht speichern...


----------



## Westcoast (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

ich würde das ganze mal beobachten. mehrere stunden arbeit dürfen nicht verloren gehen. vielleicht laufen die aktuellen treiber besser.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

SO, nach dem Posting hatte ich den PC herunterfahren wollen, und es dauerte wieder mal - bin dann einfach gegangen. Nun komme ich grad zurück, der Anmeldeschirm begrüßt mich - nach dem Anmelden dann die Meldung, dass Windows nach einem "unerwarteten Herunterfahren" wieder ausgeführt wird. Genaue Meldung:


*Problemsignatur:
*Problemereignisname: BlueScreen
Betriebsystemversion: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031
*Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
*BCCode: d1
BCP1: FFFFF88221104BFC
BCP2: 0000000000000002
BCP3: 0000000000000001
BCP4: FFFFF88003B16D0C
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1
*Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
*C:\Windows\Minidump\021513-9079-01.dmp
C:\Users\Herb\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-11484996-0.sysdata.xml
*Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
*Windows 7-Datenschutzbestimmungen - Microsoft Windows
Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt
 

Ich kann aber die beiden Dateien auf C: nicht öffnen, da kommt nach dem Öffnen zB per Editor "Zugriff verweigert"... und nun?

Das muss auch btw ja nix mit dem anderen Problem zu tun haben...


----------



## Mystik (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Habt ihr Rev. 1.0 oder 1.1 ?

Mein UD3H is heut angekommen, hoffe mal habe keine Probleme..


----------



## Westcoast (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

ich denke mal es stand noch Driver IRQL Not Less or Equal dabei, ist warscheinlich ein treiberproblem. irgendein neu installierter treiber verursacht dies.
im netzt geht es von festplatte bis arbeitspeicher welcher betroffen sein kann.

habe bei mir den 6.1.7600.3105 WHQL von VIA installiert, dieser läuft gut: USB 3.0 Host Controller-Treiber Download - ComputerBase

und intel benutze ich den 1.0.7.248 treiber. http://www.hardwaretreiber.de/intel...-host-controller-driver-1-0-7-248/2013/01/16/

habe revision 1.0 board.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Ich hab mal testweise den Marvel-SATA-Treiber deinstallier, die Ports laufen ja auch ohne extra Treiber problemlos. Vlt hat es damit zu tun. Die von via hab ich direkt bei via gestern runtergeladen, die sind ganz frisch vom 1.2.2013


----------



## Westcoast (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

berichte mal bitte ob es besser läuft. wenn ja schmeisse ich den marvel treiber auch runter, kann man dies über systemsteuerung>programme deinstallieren?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

@Herbboy

Schildere dein prob doch bitte mal im Giga Thread und ich denke GBTTM wird versuchen dir zu helfen 

Gigabyte Mainboards

Alternativ könntest du auch das Bios hier mal testen Version F19e (beta)


----------



## Westcoast (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

TrueMonkey 

hast du den F19e beta schon ausprobiert?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Bin gerade das Board am aufbauen um zu uppen


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Ohne Marvell-Treiber auch Hängenbleiben beim RUnterfahren... ich glaub ich setze am Wochenende Win7 mal neu auf, das ist echt beschisse, lief ja auch bis vor 4-5 Tagen einwandfrei..


----------



## True Monkey (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Nimm mal die graka raus und geh direkt aufs Board zum testen 

@westcoast

Bios uppen muß ich auf morgen verschieben.
Muß erst mal die knete aus dem ersten ramslot rausbekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westcoast (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

was hast du mit dem ramlsot gemacht? extreme gebencht lach?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Das ist dafür da das er nicht vereist unter LN2 (ist nicht mein Werk sondern das von der 8auer )
Ich kleb da normalerweise nur Armaflex drüber


----------



## JackOnell (16. Februar 2013)

Steckt der Controller in einem USB2 oder USB3 Platz ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Steckt der Controller in einem USB2 oder USB3 Platz ?


Der Steckt in einem der 4 unteren, das sind alles USB3.0 und AFAIK die von dem VIA_Chip, für den ich ja auch schon neuere Treiber installiert hab.

Abgestürzt sind die Ports bisher nicht mehr, aber der PC fährt eben nicht mehr runter, sondern hängt - und ich hab das Gefühl, dass das nur passiert, wenn in den Ports was drinsteckt. Lass ich die frei, fährt der PC immer normal runter - kann aber auch Zufall sein, ich hab natürlich jetzt nicht 100 mal rauf/runtergefahren 


@Truemonkey: 





True Monkey schrieb:


> Nimm mal die graka raus und geh direkt aufs Board zum testen


 meinst du mich damit? Wozu die GRaka raus, und was meinst Du mit "direkt aufs Board" ?


----------



## JackOnell (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



> meinst du mich damit? Wozu die GRaka raus, und was meinst Du mit "direkt aufs Board" ?


evtl mit der IGP



Edit

Betrifft also nur die USB3 von VIA, du hast auch nix mit solchen tollen programmen
wie Tuneup rumgebastelt, also registry defrag zb ?
Und Treiber hast du beide drauf Intel usb3 und die Via usb3 ?
Hast du zum Ausschluss mal was anderes in die Buchsen gesteckt Maus zb ?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



> meinst du mich damit? Wozu die GRaka raus, und was meinst Du mit "direkt aufs Board" ?


 
War nur so ein gedanke 
Da ich mich vermehrt mit probs bei diesen boards beschäftige war mir dieser thread im Hinterkopf 
Schau mal was höchstwahrscheinlich die ursache seines probs ist 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-z77x-ud3h-pc-startet-bei-neustart-nicht.html


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



JackOnell schrieb:


> evtl mit der IGP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe nur die neuesten Treiber installiert, und definitiv alle verfügbaren. Ich selber rate immer allen Usern von "Tuning" ab 

Und ich habe es nun mal getestet: nichts an einem der 4 USB-POrts angeschlossen => PC fährt normal runter. Dann nach dem Neustart mal mein USB-Keyboard dran (also ein Musik-Keyboard) => Pc fährt nicht runter. Es liegt also wohl daran, dass die Treiber beim runterfahren sich mit irgendwas in die Quere kommen, WENN man an einem der 4 Via-USB-Ports was anschließt.

Schließe ich etwas an einem anderen USB-Port an (zB am Frontpanel-USB, was zu einem Intel-USB-onboard-Port führt), fährt der PC wiederum normal runter.


Ich installiere nun grad Windows komplett neu, das ist mir nämlich echt zu blöd. Es ging ja bis vor ein paar Tagen problemlos... ich werde nun dann drauf achten, ob es das gleiche Problem dann auftaucht, sobald ich was bestimmtes neu installiere.

@TrueMonkey: Hochfahren ist ja kein Problem, aber scheinbar gibt es einen BlueScreen beim Ruterfahren, den man aber nicht sieht (habe ja eine Fehlermeldung gepostet, die nach einem automatisch Neustart zu sehen war, nachdem ich mal beim stockenden Runtrfahren den PC einfach in Ruhe gelassen hatte und aus dem Haus ging)


----------



## JackOnell (16. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die neuesten Treiber installiert, und definitiv alle verfügbaren. Ich selber rate immer allen Usern von "Tuning" ab
> 
> Und ich habe es nun mal getestet: nichts an einem der 4 USB-POrts angeschlossen => PC fährt normal runter. Dann nach dem Neustart mal mein USB-Keyboard dran (also ein Musik-Keyboard) => Pc fährt nicht runter. Es liegt also wohl daran, dass die Treiber beim runterfahren sich mit irgendwas in die Quere kommen, WENN man an einem der 4 Via-USB-Ports was anschließt.
> 
> ...



Gut bekommst du ihn auch nicht in den Ruhestand, also nicht komplett herunterfahren ?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



> @TrueMonkey: Hochfahren ist ja kein Problem, aber scheinbar gibt es einen BlueScreen beim Ruterfahren, den man aber nicht sieht (habe ja eine Fehlermeldung gepostet, die nach einem automatisch Neustart zu sehen war, nachdem ich mal beim stockenden Runtrfahren den PC einfach in Ruhe gelassen hatte und aus dem Haus ging)


 
Habe ich gelesen 

Ich neige nur dazu bei probs immer nach dem Ausschlußverfahren vorzugehen und ergreife daher immer jede möglichkeit dazu.
Und die graka zum testen einmal weglassen ist eins der sachen die relativ schnell und einfach dank IGP zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Und da in den von mir verlinkten Thread das vllt die Ursache sein könnte obwohl ich zb die niemals bei der Fehlerbeschreibung vermutet hätte wäre es zumindest mal ein versuch wert ob das was damit zutun hat


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Moin Moin 

@True Monkey danke für die PM 

So gern will ich helfen, hier hilft es mir kurz den jetzigen Status aufzulisten damit ich schnell und zufriedenstellend helfen kann.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Westcoast (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Also ich habe beim start immer das problem, dass meine mouse nicht angesprochen wird. habe auch die obersten USB anschlüsse ausprobiert.
wenn ich das system wieder neu starte, wird meine mouse wieder aktiv. genauso kann die tastatur ausfallen oder der empfänger von meinem XBOX 360 Pad-

habe die aktuellsten Viatreiber und Intelusbtreiber installiert. mein bios ist auf F18 geupdatet.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



GBTTM schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> @True Monkey danke für die PM
> 
> ...


HI GBTTM 

USB-Gerätre, die an den VIA-Ports hinten angeschlossen sind (die 4 "oberen" USB-Ports), sind seit einigen Tagen bei laufendem Windows einfach ausgegangen, außerdem fuhr der PC manchmal nicht mehr herunter, so dass ich ihn durch langes drücken des Powerbuttons abschalten musste. Beim Reboot kam dann eine Meldung, dass windows (natürlich) nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde, aber wenn man das überspringt, bootet Windows ganz normal.

Mit einem bei VIA heruntergeladenen USB-Treiber (VIA_XHCI_Driver_V2.10B) war zumindest das Problem, dass die Ports ausfallen, nicht mehr vorhanden - das Herunterfahr-Problem aber blieb bestehen. 

Einmal lies ich den PC einfach "in Ruhe", als sich beim Runterfahren nichts tat, und ging weg - als ich nach Hause kam, war den Anmeldeschirm von WIndows da, und es stand nach dem Anmelden eine Meldung, dass Windows unerwartet heruntergefahren wurde und es wohl auch einen Bluescreen gab - siehe Posting #12 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...llen-aus-bekanntes-problem-2.html#post4996096

Installiert waren ALLE verfügbaren Treiber, die auf der Gigabyte-Homepage zu finden sind (außer RAID, da ich keines betreibe). Als Grafiktreiber (für meine AMD 7950 ebenfalls von Gigabyte) war zuerst der Catalyst 12-11 und danach der neueste 13-1 drauf. Virenscanner: windows essential. 

Nun probierte ich aus: NICHTS an die VIA_Ports anschließen, herunterfahren => PC fährt problemlos runter. Danach PC neu starten, etwas an den VIA-Port => PC hängt beim erneuten runterfahren... 

Das Problem ist erst seit ca einer Woche, ich habe das Board seit ca 3 Wochen, windows wurde neu installiert nach dem Boardeinbau.


*Aktueller Stand:* 

Ich hab nun grad Windows 7 erneut neu installiert und zuerst NUR den LAN-Treiber installiert, dann erstmal alle Updates gezogen, die Windows anbietet - das waren mehrfache erneute Durchgänge, bis endlich mal das Windowsupdate keine weiteren Updates mehr anzeigte. Im Gerätemanager sind nur der SM-Bus-COntroller und 2x unbekanntes USB als Geräte, die mit gelbem Ausrufezeichen angezeigt werden. Die USB-Geräte sind vermutlich die VIA-Ports, denn mein USBFrontpanel (an einem der USB2.0-onboards und an dem USB3.0-onboard angeschlossen) funktioniert einwandfrei.



Den einzigen Treiber, den ich bisher selber installiert habe, ist der meiner Soundkarte, eine ESI 1010e. Das ist eine für "Musiker" - aber meine Probleme, wegen der ich neu installiere, begannen auch schon, als die Karte noch nicht eingebaut war - ich schließe die Karte als Grund daher aus!

Ich bekomme gleich Besuch, kann also nicht mehr viel machen bis dahin. Meine Frage: ich wollte nun erstmal 2-3 Tage GANZ ohne die VIA-Ports testen. Welche Treiber sollte/muss ich noch installieren? Zum einen natürlich den Catalyst 13-1, aber ich wollte zuerst das mit dem SM-Bus-Controller regeln. 

Für "CHipset" gibt es auf der Website zwei Download: _Intel Management Engine Interface_ (ca 55MB) und _Intel INF installation_ (ca 1,5MB) - welcher von beiden ist richtig, oder sollte man beide draufmachen?


Was ist mit _Marvell Storage Utility_ und Marvell SATA Controller Driver ? Sind die wichtig? 


Danke!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

So Moin Moin, Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte. Leider habe ich keinen Techniker über das WE erreichen können 

Aber nun denn zu deinem Anliegen:

Ich gehe davon aus du hast Win 7 64Bit => alle Treiber!

1- Vorerst bitte das BIOS wenn nicht schon upgedatet auf F19e updaten (bitte nach update, BIOS auf Defaultwerts laden).
2- ErP im bios deaktivieren
3- Treiber für VIA - USB : VIA USB 3.0 Driver
4- Treiber für Intel - USB: Intel USB 3.0 Driver
5- Treiber für Intel VGA: Intel® HD-​Grafiktreiber
6- Treiber Intel Chipset: Intel INF Installation / Intel Management Engine Interface  (beide installieren => erst der Inf.)

Bitte alles mal installieren und nochmal testen. Solltest du ein anderes OS haben, lass es mich bitte wissen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## ollivetti (18. Februar 2013)

Hi, 
Sry,  wenn ich mich kurz hier einklinke.
Du sagst, dass zuerst der inf installiert werden soll von den chipsatztreibern. Kann es ein Problem darstellen, wenn man es andersrum gemacht hat? ^^

Grüße

Ollivetti


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Verständlich ist erst der Inf Treiber dann das Managment, da dieses auf den Inf Treiber sich bei der Installation und Einrichtung stützt


----------



## ollivetti (18. Februar 2013)

Also bis jezt gab es aber dabei keine Probleme. ^^ Oder es wird sich erst noch bemerkbar machen. XD aber danke dir. Dann werde ich das wohl heute abend mal reinstallieren. ^^


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Also getreu nach dem Sinn "never touch a running system" wenn es läuft dann läuft es  

Bemerken ob es nicht korrekt funktioniert, wenn du das Manag.Toll von intel startest, und du siehst deine Hdds nicht. Hier solltest neu installieren  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Mystik (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



GBTTM schrieb:


> 1- Vorerst bitte das BIOS wenn nicht schon upgedatet auf F19e updaten (bitte nach update, BIOS auf Defaultwerts laden).



Wird es von der BETA eigentlich demnächst noch eine final Version geben?
Habe mit BETA's nicht unbedingt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

@*Mystik*

Ich denke schon aber bitte wann kann ich dir leider nicht sage, Sorry.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Mystik (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

OK & danke für die Antwort.
Denke mal, so viele wie das benutzen wird es schon Funktionieren


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

So ist es & gern  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



GBTTM schrieb:


> So Moin Moin, Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte. Leider habe ich keinen Techniker über das WE erreichen können
> 
> Aber nun denn zu deinem Anliegen:
> 
> ...


 ist die Reihenfolge GENAU einzuhalten? bzw. bei welchen der Treibern wäre es wichtig, ihn vor einem anderen zu installiren? Ich habe nämlich bisher - außer winUpdated, NUR den inf-Treiber, dann den Grakatreiber. Sonst noch gar nichts. Und bisher hatte ich keine Probleme, nur dass das Runtrfahren manchmal 30 Sekunden dauerte, was aber wohl daran lag, dass ich in der "Windows Sitzung" etwas installier hatte. Oder ist es nur wichtig, den inf vor dem "Management Engine" zu installieren?

Und sollte ich den VGA-Treiber zu installieren, obwohl ich eine Graka drin habe (Gigabyte 7950) ?

BIOS ist noch das F18 drauf, da das F19a ja nur beta ist - aber offenbar ist das ein stabiles Beta? Haben ja wohl schon einige drauf. 

Danke


----------



## ollivetti (18. Februar 2013)

Also ich hatte bei mir zuerst den inteltreiber (nicht inf), dann graka und dann die usb treiber installiert. Schließlich nach en paar tools und programmen den inf hinterhergeschossen und hatte keine probleme bisher. ^^
Auf den Grafiktreiber habe ich verzichtet ,da ich ne gtx 670 drin hab. Von daher denke ich ,dass es nicht zwingend notwendig ist die reihenfolge einzuhalten. Außer beim intel. ^^

Ach so, ich hab das bios19e drauf und läuft alles.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Mahlzeit

Die Reihenfolge ist wie du willst nur bei dem Intel Punkt 6 solltest du es so machen wie beschrieben.
Weiter, der Intel VGA Mainboard Treiber ist auch bitte zu installieren zusätzlich du ja schon deine ATi schon installiert  

Punkt BIOS, bitte mal updaten und testen, und wenn keine Besserung mir bitte berichten.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



GBTTM schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Die Reihenfolge ist wie du willst nur bei dem Intel Punkt 6 solltest du es so machen wie beschrieben.
> Weiter, der Intel VGA Mainboard Treiber ist auch bitte zu installieren zusätzlich du ja schon deine ATi schon installiert
> ...


  Okay, ich update mal BIOS, danach installier ich die ganzen Treiber. Ich würde dann aber erst mal ohne den USB-Treiber für die VIA-USB-Ports testen, da der Treiber oder die Ports ja der vermeintliche Bösewicht waren - wenn der PC dann erst mal keine Probleme macht, werd ich den Treiber auch noch draufmachen, die Ports nutzen und hoffen, dass es keine Probleme mehr gibt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Ok, berichte bitte. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Westcoast (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

ich schaue gleich mal nach ErP im bios und deaktiviere es gegebenfalls. das F19e beta bios lasse ich erstmal weg und flashe lieber die finale version.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

ok  und bitte berichte auch  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Westcoast (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

also Erp findet man unter powermangement im bios und war deaktiviert. habe mal 5 neustarts hingelegt und keine aussetzer bei den USB ports.
Rätsels lösung war warscheinlich erst die INF Datei installieren und dann den Intel chipsatz. danke schon mal für die hilfe und einen schönen tag.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

sehr gern und Willkommen  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

So, Zwischenstand: hab nun die VIA-USB-Treiber drauf, dazu von Intel ebenfalls die USB-Treiber, Inf-Treiber und das Engine Management Control. Bisher kein Hängenbleiben beim Runterfahren, ABER meiner Meinung nach sehr langes Runterfahren (ziemlich genau eine Minute), obwohl an sich nichts im Hintergrund aktiv ist, was großartig beendet werden muss. Das ging auch schon deutlich schneller, als noch nicht alle Treiber drauf waren - leider kann ich nicht mehr sagen, nach welchem Treiber es dann langsamer wurde. ^^   Vielleicht liegt es am Virenscanner (Avast), ich deinstallier den mal und teste.


Und die Intel-VGA-Treiber lassen sich nicht installieren, mein System erfüllt angeblich nicht die Voraussetzungen ^^


----------



## ollivetti (19. Februar 2013)

Hi,
Also bei mir dauert das runterfahren 5 sekunden und habe auch alle treiber drauf ,außer den grafiktreiber. Werde diesen auch wohl noch nicht installieren ,da bei mir das system soweit tip top läuft.  von daher kann ich nicht klagen, außer dem leid mit meinem RAM. XD
Ich nutze allerdings im gegensatz zu dir avira als virenscanner. Könnte eventuell sein, dass avast beim runterfahren nen systemcheck oder so durchführt?
Kannst mal in den windowslogs schauen ,was genau beim shutdown ausgeführt wird. 
Müsste unter software oder systemlogs zu finden sein. Bin mir aber nicht sicher und kann leider erst daheim nachschauen. (android hat das nicht XD) Vllt kann mir da einer unter die arme greifen, danke. ^^

Greetz

Ollivetti


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Grüße  

@*Herbboy*, danke für deine Rückmeldung, bidde mal testen ohne antivieren SW 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Westcoast (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Herbboy

ich habe ebenfalls avast als virenprogramm und das herunterfahren geht schnell. ich würde mal über taskmanager schauen welche anwendungen/dienste aktiv sind.

habe was gefunden: http://www.pctipp.ch/praxishilfe/ku...erfahren_von_windows_7_dauert_sehr_lange.html


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Moin Moin, wie schaut es aus ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## masterwinne (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

hallo.

würde mich gerne mal mit reinhängen, denn ich habe seit 3 tagen auch das z77x-ud3h und probleme damit.

hatte davor das ashrock z68 pro3, was sich aber wegen der billigen sataports zerschossen hat.

die probleme mit dem x-box 360 adapter kann ich bestätigen, gestern installiert. nach ca 10 min ging nix mehr und musste neu booten. dennoch syncronisieren während dem betrieb die 2 aktiven controller ständing neu mit dem adapter.

zudem habe ich enorme bootschleifen. da hilft nur rechner vom strom und neu versuchen. ca. 50/50 chance bei start in einer bootschleife zu hängen. 

der intel grafiktreiber lässt sich auch nicht installieren. "system erfüllt anforderungen nicht". im bios mit aktiviert / deaktiviert versucht ohne erfolg. 

beim ashrock konnte ich ohne spannungs+ stabil mit 4,4 ghz fahren. mit dem gigabyte werd ich ab 4,0 ohne spannungs+ schon instabil.

das bios ist auslieferungsversion f18
i5 2500k mit 2x8gb 1333ér elite ram, gtx 570 oc + x-fi titanium hd. samsung ssd und 2x sata hdd. netzteil enermax mit 600+ watt. 
win7-64 und aktuellste treiber von der gigabyte treiberpage. 

grüße winne


----------



## ollivetti (20. Februar 2013)

Hi,

Wenn ich gbttm vorgreifen darf. ^^ Flash mal das bios f19e und berichte dann ob die probleme immer noch bestehen.


Grüße

Ollivetti


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

 Danke *ollivetti*


----------



## masterwinne (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

hey, danke für die schnelle hilfe!


hab das 19e eben installiert. mal sehen, der 1. boot ging auf jedenfall schon mal ohne bootschleife.  werde die tage durchgeben wie sich der rechner verhält.  

danke & lg  winne


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



GBTTM schrieb:


> Moin Moin, wie schaut es aus ? Gruß GBTTM


 
Ich hab die letzten 2 Tage mehrfach langes Runterfahren gehabt, immer ~eine Minute, aber OHNE Freeze (bei meinen Problemen, wegen denen ich den Thread eröffnete, tat sich beim Runterfahrbildschirm manchmal auch bei diesem kreisenden Symbol eine Weile lang GAR nichts). Dann hab ich meine Soundkarte ausgebaut und Onboardsound genutzt, aber keine Änderung. 

Gestern hab ich dann mal Office 2007 installiert, danach deswegen nach Updates gesucht - und seitdem fuhr der PC mehrfach innerhalb von 5-6 Sekunden herunter ^^ Aber keine Ahnung, an welchem Update es lag. Ich habe übrigens auch die ganze Zeit extra ein USB-Gerät an einem der VIA-Ports dran, und zwar ein USB-Keybaord, mit dem vor meiner Windows-Neuinstallation das Herunterfahren immer hängenblieb, wenn es an einem der VIA-Ports dran war.


Sieht also bisher gut aus. Ich werde heute dann die Soundkarte wieder einbauen und weiter beobachten, und wenn da nichts mit Problemen beim Runterfahren zu merken sind, werd ich es morgen oder am Freitag werde mal "wagen", den XboX-Adapter anzuschließen. 


PS: ich nutze NOCH das BIOS F18, nicht das F19a


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Danke für die Rückinfo  Gruß GBTTM und bitte immer Berichten


----------



## Westcoast (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

ich habe gerade auf F19e geupdatet und alleine das eingangslogo war es wert, richtig modern.


----------



## DMC-Lover (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir auch besagtes Mainboard auf eure Beratung hin bestellt, mache mir aber bei diesem Thread Sorgen, ob ich nicht doch vielleicht nur das GA-Z77-D3H nehmen soll, oder treten hier eventuell die selben Probleme auf?

Auf jeden Fall soll letzeres wohl weniger Strom verbrauchen.


----------



## Westcoast (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

DMC-Lover 

wenn das board schon bestellt ist, würde ich das board erstmal testen. meiner meinung nach einer der besten boards. 
bei eventuellen problemen kannst du einen thread eröffnen. kann aber auch alles tadellos funktionieren, man muss nur alle treiber aktuell halten und das bios.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



DMC-Lover schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir auch besagtes Mainboard auf eure Beratung hin bestellt, mache mir aber bei diesem Thread Sorgen, ob ich nicht doch vielleicht nur das GA-Z77-D3H nehmen soll, oder treten hier eventuell die selben Probleme auf?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall soll letzeres wohl weniger Strom verbrauchen.



mach Dir erstmal keine Sorgen - so oft, wie das Board schon empfohlen wurde, müssten hier viel viel mehr Leute über Probleme schreiben, wenn es durchgängige Probleme geben würde


----------



## Westcoast (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Herbboy 

ich kann den aktuellen via USB treiber nicht herunterladen vom Gigabyteteam, die leitung ist so gedrosselt. hat vielleicht Via den treiber herausgenommen? wollte gerne updaten.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



Westcoast schrieb:


> Herbboy
> 
> ich kann den aktuellen via USB treiber nicht herunterladen vom Gigabyteteam, die leitung ist so gedrosselt. hat vielleicht Via den treiber herausgenommen? wollte gerne updaten.



Bei mir ging es auch nur seeeehr langsam, hat ca 2 Std geladen für die 50MB. Also einfach abwarten


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Moin Moin, zur Zeit sind wartungsarbeitden an den EuroServern dran, bitte die Links aus Amiland nehmen  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## DMC-Lover (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Okay, dann warte ich erstmal ab und probiere das Board aus.

Wie ist es denn nun mit dem Stromverbrauch, erst einmal nicht übertaktet im Idle und Load?

Verbraucht das Mainboard nun mehr Watt als das GA-Z77X-D3H?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Also, hier je ein Test des D3H und UD2H, da sind es bei beiden ca 60W: Stromverbrauch, Temperatur und Effizienz : Sechs Z77 Motherboards zwischen 135 und Gigabyte Z77X-D3H Mainboard im Test - Seite 10 | Review | Technic3D

Sind aber zwei verschiedene Seiten, kann also sein, dass die Messmethoden nicht einheitlich sind. Beide nutzen aber einen i7-3770k.

Aber selbst wenn es 5W Unterschied wären (was viel wäre bei zwei Boards, die fast identisch sind), sind das bei JEDEN Tag 12Std "PC an" nur ca 5€/Jahr.


@GBTTM: gestern hatte ich dauernd Verbindungsabbrüche bei CoD BlackOPs2, dann ging sogar Steam offline, und ich konnte mich nicht mal mit dem Router verbinden, LAN war scheinbar deaktiviert, als ich auf "aktivieren" ging tat sich 15 Min lang nichts...  da BlackOps2 obwohl ich es beendet hatte noch im Hintergrund aktiv war und ich es selbst per Taskmanager nicht beenden konnte (Zugriff verweigert), musste ich den PC "kalt" neustarten.  Ich hab dann BIOS F19a draufgemacht, LAN Treiber neu drauf. Bei BlackOPs weiterhin Probleme mit der Verbindung, ansonsten war in Sachen Internet alles okay - VIELLEICHT war ja BlackOps2 Schuld, hat beim LAN was "verhunzt" oder so...? Keine Ahnung...  

Ach ja: im BIOS F19a "springt" mein Mauszeiger wieder, bei F18 nicht.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Grüß dich *Herbboy*

Hast du nur mit dem Spiel diesen Zustand ? Danke die Info mit dem BIOS.. ehm welche Maus hast du ? damit ich dir Ifos weiter gebe 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Ich hab eine SteelSeries Diablo3-Maus.

In anderen Spielen muss ich erst testen, da ich so gut wie nichts online spiele   aber bis auf BlackOPs2 hatte ich gestern nie Probleme mit der Leitung, daher kann es auch nur am Spiel gelegen haben, denn dass zB Steam sogar offline ging hatte ich gestern NUR bei BlackOPs2, und ich war auch ein paar mal erfolgreich im Spiel, hatte dann aber einen ganz schlechten Ping, was so noch nie der Fall war. Habe danach auch mal meine Leitung getestet, da war aber alles okay. Voller DSL16k-Speed usw.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Danke für die Info mit der Maus, gebe es weiter 

Eventuell hats wirklich an Steam gelegen, nochmal gegen testen bitte  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## masterwinne (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

hallo

also bis jetzt mit dem 19e keine bootschleifen und bis jetzt kein usb-absturz mehr verzeichnet.  oc und den igp treiber konnte ich noch nicht testen, not time atm

lg winne


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Moin Moin

Danke für die Rückinfo 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## masterwinne (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

...so, hab jetzt mal versucht den vga treiber von intel zu installieren. was nun auch ging. bevor ich nach der installation neu booten wollte, hab ich schnell noch meine mails checken wollen. und während dem hat der rechner auf einmal von selbst neugebootet, aber ohne bild auf dem schirm und mit einem "dauerpfiebgeräusch".  nach gehör meine gtx 570 ausgebaut, pfieben weg, bild kommt nun vom intelchip. hab die gtx eben nochmal eingebaut, wieder pfieben und kein bild. 

ich denke das meine gtx jetzt das zeitliche gesegnet hat. komisch ist, das es ca. ne minute nach der inteltreiberinstallation passiert, den ich ja vorher dank dem f18 bios nicht installieren konnte.
werde dann mal ne andere grafikkarte versuchen, vll hab ich ja glück und es hat nicht die gtx, sondern den pci anschluss vom mobo erwischt. so kann ich das mobo wenigstens noch zurückschicken.

jemand eine idee was da passiert ist?

lg steve


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Lade mal im BIOS die Standard/Defaulteinstellungen und danach dann die GTX 570 wieder rein.


Oder hattest Du vlt nur die Stromstecker nicht richtig drangesteckt?


----------



## masterwinne (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

stromstecker sind alle korrekt dran. ging ja auch die ganze zeit. oc war noch nicht. also war alles schon auf default. das pfieben kommt dierekt wie der rechner bootet, also schon bevor überhaupt irgendwas initalisiert wird.

wie kann ein intel igp treiber ne pci gtx grillen?   ich mein,, ca ne minute nach install dieser treiber raucht ne karte ab, die immer problemlos funktioniert hat und nicht mal unter last war. das kann kein zufälliges sterben der karte sein...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Teste mal die Karte woanders. Wenn die wirklich defekt ist, muss das Zufall sein - man kann nciht per Software einfach ne Hardware killen, außer durch so was wie "falsches BIOS erzwingen" oder wenn eine Software alle Lüfter abschalten würde und trotzdem Vollgas gibt oder so, was aber ein Intel-VGA-Treiber ganz sicher nicht bei einer nvidia-Karte machen kann.


@GBTMM: das Problem mit LAN scheint weg zu sein, es gab heute nen Patch für das Spiel, und seitdem geht alles wieder und keine ABbrüche mehr. Kann echt sein, dass der Patch davor bei einigen Hardwarekonfigs die Treiber "zerschossen" hat für die laufende Sitzung...   Mit dem Runterfahren usw. gab es bisher keine Probleme mehr, ich hab nun wieder meine richtige Soundkarte eingebaut, werde auch damit dann testen. Und nächste Woche "wage" ich es mal, den xbox-Adapter wieder anzustecken...


----------



## masterwinne (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

aktualisierung: pci steckplatz =  i.o.   gtx = defekt

getestet durch tausch der pci grafikkarten jeweils von einem rechner zum anderen und zurück. habe die gtx auseinander genommen. optisch keinerlei fehler erkennbar (durchgebrannte teile oder so).  richtig geil, am release tag von crysis 3 wo ich mich richtig darauf gefreut habe und laut den vorabtest´s die 570er gut gehen sowas...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Das ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich... hast Du Crysis 3 denn schon? Wenn nein => ne AMD 7950/7970 holen, in manchen Shops ist da Crysis 3 und noch ein andere Game (Bioshock Infinite oder Tomb Raider) dabei, musst aber genau schauen: bei manchen Shops sind TOmb Raider und Bioshock Infinite dabei, aber nicht Crysis 3...


----------



## masterwinne (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

hallo nochmal. 

sitze ja nun hier und schau nach ersatz für meine 570.  richtig schwer und teuer... hatte ne golden sample glh edition von gainward 570 oc (quais ne gtx 580).  auf der habe ich nen umgebauten arctic accelerator 3 + umgebauter baseplatte, also nicht nur power, sondern auch unhörbar. eine amd kommt mir nicht in den rechner, auch wenn die spiele dabei sind.  auf pyhsx verzichte ich nicht, weil sacred 2, borderlands 2 usw. gerne gespielt werden (mit famlilie) und die effekte wirklich schick (wenn auch manchmal übertieben) sind.  zudem habe ich wirklich keine lust auf den amd treibermist (stichwort framelatenzen, grafik und schattenfehler unter dx9 sowie immer wieder die treiber auf fps zu lasten qualität optimiert und bugs / fehler auch gerne sehr gerne ignroiert). mein schwager hatte das leidige thema mit amd erst durch, und war schneller wieder bei nv als die amd zurückgeschickt war. nicht zu vergessen auch die lautstärken und der stromverbrauch, weil 150 watt bei den heuten preisen macht auf sich später auch bemerkbar.

jetzt steh ich zwischen 660ti oc 250,- € , mit der ich quasi wieder gleichauf meiner 570 oc bin, oder ich investiere in ne 670 oc, die mal so 400,- € kostet, für bestenfalls 30 % + , die man auch nur sehr selten merkt. 

aber das soll jetzt kein gpu thema werden, ne menge geld werd ich auf jeden fall los


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Dann nimm ne 660 Ti OC.

Aber Treiberprobleme hat auch Nvidia immer mal gehabt, ich hab seit Jahren immer AMD (weil die dann, als ich eine neue brauchte, eindeutig pro Euro mehr Leistung brachten) und nie Probleme gehabt ^^  Und der Strombedarf ist bei der AMD 7950 sogar niederiger als der etwas besseren GTX 670, im Vergleich zu GTX 660 Ti ist der Bedarf höher, aber die AMD ist ja auch schneller - da hast Du dann halz vlt 40W mehr WNN die Karte unter Volllast steht, was aber ja sicher nicht über Stunden jeden Tag der Fall ist   aber wenn Dir allein PhysX schon so wichtig ist, dann bleib halt bei nvidia.


----------



## masterwinne (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

hab mir heute mittag in der bucht ne windforce 3 670 oc für 300 geschossen.  im übrigen hab ich gerade eine 7950 (powercolor pcs+) vom hausnachbarn der 2 im cf betreibt und mir freundlicherweise eine ausgeliehen hat (da wir auch immer zusammen zocken und ich ohne grakka ja nicht kann).      also vorhin erst wieder borderlands 2 gespielt, und muss sagen nö, lass mal. auf physx zu verzichten ist schon mieß, kann ich aber notgedrungen verschmerzen, aber das unrunde laufen des spiels, bin ich schlicht nicht gewohnt. auf meiner 570 lief das spiel so geschmeidig. mit der 7950, die im übrigen nerfig rauscht, hab ich irgendwie lags und unruhe.  treiber sind 12.100 und die nv treiber sind deinstalliert, physx installiert aber ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Kusarr (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

Wollte mir im laufe der Woche dass Gigabyte z77 UD3H kaufen ...

Wie isn das jetz mit den Problemen?
Lieber anderes Board?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

@masterwinne: kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, meine 7950 läuft einwandfrei, zudem ist die Karte ist allen Tests weit vor einer GTX 570, und meine ist auch extrem leise (von Gigabyte) - kann gut sein, dass halt die powercolor nicht so dolle ist. Und 12.100: meinst Du damit die ersten von 2012? Dann mach mal die 13-1 drauf, denn Borderlands 2 ist ja noch kein Jahr alt, da hat auch nvidia erst nachbessern müssen, damit es einwandfrei läuft.


@Kusarr: bisher hab ich keine Probleme mehr, und das Board haben sehr viele, ich denke WENN überhaupt, dann hab ich rein zufällig ein defektes erwischt oder einen kuriosen Treiberkonflikt, der auch von der Reihenfolge der Installation abhängt, oder aber es hat sich bei Windows irgendwas "zerschossen" was gar nix mit dem Board zu tun hat (ich hatte 1x nen Komplettabsturz, also nicht mal Bluescreen, sondern graues Bild und keine Reaktion mehr - das kann auch von was anderem gekommen sein)


----------



## ollivetti (25. Februar 2013)

Hiho,

Also ich kann masterwinne nachvollziehen. Ähnliches Problem hatte ich bei mir auch. Hatte ne 7970 und bei skyrim (fully modded) ruckelte ich mich durch ein Waldstück, während meine jetzige 670 da nur so durchflutscht (gleiche Qualitätseinstellungen, also ssaa 8x und bei 1680x1050 ^^ wehe einer lacht :p). Hatte da allerdings auch schon den 13.1er drauf. Von daher war ich schon bissl enttäuscht vom subjektiven eindruck der fps. 

Zum board selber kann ich nur sagen ,dass ich vollends zufrieden bin.  keinerlei probleme oder sonstige macken. Treiber habe ich auch nicht nach der reihenfolge von gbttm installiert und die sata treiber von marvell fehlen noch ganz. ^^ werden wohl auch weg bleiben ,da ich sie noch nicht benötige. 
Und mein problem mit dem ram hat sich auch erledigt, da ich mir nun nen anderes kit geholt habe (vorher g.skill und nun corsair).
Auch das heruntefahren dauert bei mir auch nur gute 5 -10 sekunden ohne updates von windoof. 
Ich kann daher von meiner seite das board nur empfehlen. Das heißt aber nicht ,dass es nicht kranken kann. Was eig auf jede hardware zutrifft. 

Greetz 

Olli


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Moin  kann ich irgendwie weiter helfen ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Kusarr (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

okay dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke Leute


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Bei mir fährt der PC immer wieder mal erst nach ner Minute runter, aber ich vermute, es ist meine Soundkarte schuld - denn als ich letzte Woche ohne testete, fuhr er an sich immer schnell bis sehr schnell runter. Es ist halt eine exotische Musiker-Soundkarte, da nehmen es die Hersteller nicht so eng in Sachen Treiberoptimierung, solange die Karte mit Musikersoftware halbwegs problemlos läuft.

Das Runterfahren "hakt" dabei auch nicht, sondern es dauert einfach nur "lange"


----------



## ollivetti (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Also ich kann mit meiner ASUS xonar hdav1.3 deluxe dieses Problem nicht beobachten, daher denke ich, dass wohl wirklich an deiner Exotik-Soundkarte liegen muss.


----------



## masterwinne (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

@ Herbboy  meinte ja die 13.1   war noch bissel neben der spur um die uhrzeit ^^.  

seit dem bios update habe ich aber noch festgestellt, das sich mein maustreiber beim runterfahren verabschiedet (logitech g5) ebenso wie beim xbox adapter und das runterfahren bremmst. ansonsten soweit alles i.o.

bei mir werkelt ne sounblaster x-fi hd titanium. auch keine probleme. 

lg winne


----------



## ugotitbad (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Wollte es mir zulegen aber anhand solcher Sachen ist es zum Glück nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*



masterwinne schrieb:


> @ Herbboy meinte ja die 13.1 war noch bissel neben der spur um die uhrzeit ^^.
> 
> seit dem bios update habe ich aber noch festgestellt, das sich mein maustreiber beim runterfahren verabschiedet (logitech g5) ebenso wie beim xbox adapter und das runterfahren bremmst.


 woher weißt Du, dass es am Treiber liegt? Dass der Treiber beim runterfahren beendet wird und dann die Maus ausgeht, ist ja klar. Aber ist DAS der Grund, warum das Runterfahren gebremst wird? Und wie lange dauert es denn bei Dir insgesamt? Wann geht die maus aus?

Bei mir war es letzte Woche (ohne Soundkarte) so: Pc fährt runter, nach ein Paar Sekunden gehen Maus und Tastatur aus, 2 Sek später auch der PC. Jetzt isses so: 10-20 Sek, dann gehen Maus + Tastatur aus, aber erst weitere 40 Sek später geht der PC aus. 

Wenn der PC immer korrekt runterfährt, ist das an sich ja auch egal, ob es 10 oder 60 Sekunden dauert. 



ps: ich hab doch wieder das Problem mit CoD Black OPs2, aber das muss am SPiel liegen...  *edit* bei CoD MW3 zB hab ich KEINE Probleme...


----------



## masterwinne (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

ich weiß das, weil ich beim runterfahren sehe, das maus (g5) und tasta (ms sidewinder x4) (beide rot beleuchtet) sowie die grüne led vom adapter ausgehen und zeitgleich die meldung vom logitechtreiber kommt.habe maus und tasta an den beiden usb ports wo der aufkleber für maus + tasta ist (wahrscheinlich die 2 einzigen die im bios funktionieren). windows wartet also automatisch bis die killzeit abgelaufen ist oder ich erzwingen auswähle. ziehe ich maus oder den adapter ab während windows läuft, passiert nix, wieder angesteckt funktioniert alles wieder 1a. ist nur beim runterfahren ist das. könnte vll sein das beim runterfahren nochmal alle usb anschlüsse initalisieren?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Also, die beiden Ports, die von Anfang an gehen, brauchen an sich gar keine Treiber - deswegen gehen die ja auch im BIOS. Aber evlt kommen sich die Logitech+MS-Treiber trotzdem mit irgendeinem der anderen Treiber in die Quere. Check doch mal, wie es ohne Treiber geht. Man braucht ja keine Treiber für Maus+Tastatur, nur damit die laufen. Ich hab auch ne x4, und keine extra Treiber (auch nciht die vom Windows-Update angebotenen).


Nachher hat das ganze "Problem" aber vlt doch was mit der Sidewinder x4 zu tun? Evlt teste ich einfach mal eine andere Tastatur...


----------



## masterwinne (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

... nur pech. heute ist die gtx 670 angekommen. massive abstürtze und bildfehler in spielen. hin und wieder blitzen die roten kästschen auch im deskop durch... kann nur vram fehler sein. :/


----------



## masterwinne (3. März 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

hallo nochmal,

also hab jetzt ne asus direct II cu gtx 670 im rechner. die funnzt 1a. 

zum usb:   hab ne funk tasta von medion angesteckt. gleiches problem, sehe ich an der status led vom empfänger. was mir auch aufgefallen ist, das ich meine maus immer wieder mal zurückstellt (zb, wenn ich andere auflösungen eingestellt habe springt sie hin und wieder von allein auf standart zurück) . allerdings ist das NUR an den beiden unteren usb-ports die laut gigabyte für maus/tasta sind (wegen bios).   ich lass die maus jetzt auf nem anderen port, weil a: häng ich kaum im bios rum, und b: nehm ich eh die tasta. jedenfalls habe ich auf den anderen ports keine resets...


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

Also, ich habe bisher seit der win-Neuinstall keine Probleme mehr AUSSER mit der Soundkarte, denn es ist eindeutig diese Karte schuld, wenn der PC knapp über ne Minute zum Runterfahren braucht - ohne die Karte sind es je nach dem, was ich vorher alles gemacht hab, 3 bis 10 Sekunden, ganz selten mal vlt 15-20 Sek. Und das kann ich dem Board nicht anlasten. Der XboX-Adapter ist inzwischen auch 4 Tage dran, kein Problem bislang.


----------



## Westcoast (3. März 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H: hängt beim Runterfahren, USB-Ports fallen aus - bekanntes Problem?*

also ich habe die mionix naos 5000 wieder angeschlossen und manchmal fällt der USB hub aus beim start. mit der zowie am keine probleme.
naja ich lasse es jetzt so, alle treiber sind aktuell. manchmal muss ich halt neu starten.


----------

